# WOW



## emtchicky156 (May 9, 2005)

Did that just happen? Just wanted to let everyone know that my daughter was born on 5/4 6lbs 14oz 19 1/2 inches long. We are both home and doing well. I still cant believe it.


----------



## MMiz (May 9, 2005)

CONGRATS!  That's amazing news!    

As I always like to say, keep us updated!


----------



## rescuecpt (May 9, 2005)

YAY!!!  Congratulations!

I'll babysit, as long as she doesn't look like a raisin.  Raisin babies freak me out.   :lol:


----------



## TTLWHKR (May 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by rescuecpt_@May 9 2005, 08:27 AM
> * YAY!!!  Congratulations!
> 
> I'll babysit, as long as she doesn't look like a raisin.  Raisin babies freak me out.   :lol: *


----------



## Chimpie (May 9, 2005)

Congratulations!!


----------



## ffemt8978 (May 9, 2005)

Just in time for Mother's Day!

Congratulations.


----------



## Lisa (May 9, 2005)

Congrats!!!!!   I'm not far behind you...I'm due in 6 weeks.....I can't wait!


----------



## MedicPrincess (May 9, 2005)

Congrats!! and Happy Mothers Day!!


----------



## Phridae (May 9, 2005)

Wow, congrats!
Do we have a name yet?


----------



## Jon (May 9, 2005)

congrats


----------



## cbdemt (May 9, 2005)

Congrats! Babies are cool!


----------



## Jon (May 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cbdemt_@May 9 2005, 03:21 PM
> * Congrats! Babies are cool!   *


 so long as you can give them back after you spoil them rotten....


Jon


----------



## Chimpie (May 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MedicStudentJon+May 9 2005, 04:13 PM--></div><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (MedicStudentJon @ May 9 2005, 04:13 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'> <!--QuoteBegin-cbdemt_@May 9 2005, 03:21 PM
> * Congrats! Babies are cool!  *


so long as you can give them back after you spoil them rotten....
 [/b][/quote]
 or give them back when they spoil themselves  :blink:


----------



## emtbuff (May 9, 2005)

Congrats


----------



## Margaritaville (May 9, 2005)

Congrats,

Hope Mom and baby girl are doing great! Bet she's a doll!


----------



## Phridae (May 10, 2005)

Sharon Boy 2 says Congrats.


----------



## emtchicky156 (May 11, 2005)

Thank you all for the congratulations. Her name is Kaylynn Marie and she is a doll with a full head of black hair that I guess was the talk of the hospital lol she is sleeping fairly well hopefully that will keep up I will have to see if I can figure out how to get a picture posted. Stay safe ~Alissa


----------



## Wingnut (May 11, 2005)

That's Wonderful!!! Congratulations!!!


----------

